# Why, hello!



## Gabriel Gray (Dec 18, 2007)

Guess i should make one of these threads, i'll be putting most of my writing pieces in my siggy.

Nice to meet you all.


----------



## Nickie (Dec 18, 2007)

Hi there, Gabriel! Let me be the first to welcome you to Writing Forums. Hope you have a good stay here!


Nickie


----------



## Shinn (Dec 18, 2007)

Hello there and let me be the second to welcome you to Writing Forums, Gabriel. I hope you will make new friends, learn some stuff about writing and will get sone good critiques for your work. 

Have fun!!

~ Shinn


----------



## Centurion (Dec 18, 2007)

Hi and I`ll be the third to say welcome


----------



## Gabriel Gray (Dec 18, 2007)

^_^ Why thankyou, feel free to have a browse on my recent project 'The Ten Men Of Wrath' would greatly appreciate your feedback.


----------



## Velvet (Dec 18, 2007)

Hi there and welcome from the fourth person in the series! ^.-


----------



## strangedaze (Dec 18, 2007)

Welcome, eh.


----------



## Hawke (Dec 19, 2007)

Hey, Gabriel. Welcome to the community.


----------

